# What Kind of Fish is This?



## Stormfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I went to my local Big Al's to replenish my Celebes Rainbowfish shoal after a mystery illness wiped out all but one about six weeks ago. The guy gave me one of these in the same bag. I didn't see it until I was home. Excuse the craptastic pic quality, but these were difficult enough to get with an iPhone.

She's (?) about an inch long. Unlike the Celebes, she is silver-reflective rather than semi-transparent. She also has yellow and black lateral lines. She's also extremely skittish.


----------



## Stormfish (Apr 30, 2012)

After google searching common fish available here, I think it's a Rasbora paviana. If someone who knows Rasboras could confirm that, it would be great.


----------

